# הם עושים עליי פוזות שבגיל 18



## Techref

שלום
צפיתי תוכנית ביוטיוב
ונתקלתי במשפת הזה כאמור לעיל
מה המשמעות שלו באנגלית?

תודה!

תן לי לנחש
They are showing off to me at age 18 ?


----------



## slus

It depends on the context, but usually it is more than just showing off. It's also being condescending for no reason.


----------



## amikama

המשפט שלך נראה חלקי או קטוע. יכול לתת את כל המשפט או את כל ההקשר?


----------



## Techref

amikama said:


> המשפט שלך נראה חלקי או קטוע. יכול לתת את כל המשפט או את כל ההקשר?




זה שיחה בין שתי בנות...
המשפט השלם הולך ככה:
את מבינה, הם עושים עליי פורות שבגיל 18,
יש לי חבר, אבל כשהיא הייתה בת 16,
היא יוצאת עם מישהו שגדול ממנה בכמה שנים?
חמש!


----------



## amikama

זה עדיין לא מובן לי לחלוטין... מה שם הווידאו ביוטיוב?


----------



## Abaye

לעשות פוזות על מישהו משמעו לנהוג בצורה מתנשאת ולפעמים תיאטרלית או מעושה, כאילו מי שעושה פוזות בוגר/חכם/מבין יותר ממי שעושים עליו פוזות.

יכלו להגיד "הם עושים ביג דיל שבגיל 18 יש לי חבר", במשמעות דומה.


----------



## Techref

amikama said:


> זה עדיין לא מובן לי לחלוטין... מה שם הווידאו ביוטיוב?



מצטער על איחור התשובה שלי
להלן הוא קישור לסרטון ביוטיוב
לינק
מתחיל ב- 0:16
תודה


----------



## Techref

Abaye said:


> לעשות פוזות על מישהו משמעו לנהוג בצורה מתנשאת ולפעמים תיאטרלית או מעושה, כאילו מי שעושה פוזות בוגר/חכם/מבין יותר ממי שעושים עליו פוזות.
> 
> יכלו להגיד "הם עושים ביג דיל שבגיל 18 יש לי חבר", במשמעות דומה.



תודה על ההסבר!
אבל אני לא מבין החלק השני של המשפט שהוא "מי שעושה פוזות בוגר/חכם/מבין יותר ממי שעושים עליו פוזות"
מישהו יכול להסביר בשבילי באנגלית?
באמת מעריך את זה.
תודה רבה


----------



## Abaye

"Posing" on somebody means talk haughtily, sometimes in a theatrical or unnatural manner (in the way a 16 y/o girl would), as if the one who "poses" is more mature/intelligent than the one being "posed".

In our case, some other girls are "posing" on the speaker for having a bf when she's 18 although one of the posing girls was dating a boy when she was 16.

TBH, I didn't watch the video and not know what they may find wrong in an 18 y/o young woman having a bf.


----------



## Techref

Abaye said:


> "Posing" on somebody means talk haughtily, sometimes in a theatrical or unnatural manner (in the way a 16 y/o girl would), as if the one who "poses" is more mature/intelligent than the one being "posed".
> 
> In our case, some other girls are "posing" on the speaker for having a bf when she's 18 although one of the posing girls was dating a boy when she was 16.
> 
> TBH, I didn't watch the video and not know what they may find wrong in an 18 y/o young woman having a bf.



Thanks so much for the translation.
I had some idea that it was meant that way but I somehow couldn't make it up. 
ייתכן שהיא שיחת נשים, בגלל זה אני לא ממש הבנתי.

תודה
למדתי שוב משהו חדש


----------

